# Any Powerstroke Guru's on here?



## cjnspecial (Mar 13, 2010)

Truck is a early 99(3/98) F350 crew cab with no mods.

I've brought my truck to 2 powerstroke mechanincs that seem to have caused more problems. To give you an idea of what's going on, the GEM was bad so I replaced it and it had the computer/
GEM, etc reflashed to the the most recent software and not only did it not fix the problems I had, it created a new one: 
1. *Torque converter won't unlock from overdrive until downshift.
2. *Windshield wipers and radio still work with key turned off.
3. Engine has no power. I can unplug the map sensor and it runs a lot better but still doesn't make the same power as it used to. I swapped the map sensor with a known good one and it still ran like crap. 

* These issues were present before the GEM was replaced. 

Truck is a early 99(3/98) F350 crew cab with no mods.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 13, 2010)

What are you calling the GEM? The best thing to do would be to go to ford and have them reflash it once to see what happens.


----------



## cjnspecial (Mar 13, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> What are you calling the GEM? The best thing to do would be to go to ford and have them reflash it once to see what happens.



GEM=Generic Electric Module. Already went to shop with OEM ford software( VCM IDS) and to ford dealer. Their techs only know how to plug in the computer and replace part that computer says but didn't seem to be real versed in powerstrokes. Someone that really knows what they are doing can read all the inputs and see what's going on. I have Alldata but all the sensor data is propritary or I would track it down with my multimeter.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 13, 2010)

cjnspecial said:


> Truck is a early 99(3/98) F350 crew cab with no mods.
> 
> I've brought my truck to 2 powerstroke mechanincs that seem to have caused more problems. To give you an idea of what's going on, the GEM was bad so I replaced it and it had the computer/
> GEM, etc reflashed to the the most recent software and not only did it not fix the problems I had, it created a new one:
> ...



My 01 f-250 radio and door locks work for bout 5 minutes after the key is turned off as long as the doors aint opened. Its supposed to do that, or mine has since new. Torque converter aint sure about. Seems like mine doesnt unlock until down shift either. Actually i think the first downshift is the converter unlocking. Have you changed the fuel filter. Thats usually the number 1 thing for less power, expecially on a diesel. Hope i helped a little


----------



## cjnspecial (Mar 13, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> My 01 f-250 radio and door locks work for bout 5 minutes after the key is turned off as long as the doors aint opened. Its supposed to do that, or mine has since new. Torque converter aint sure about. Seems like mine doesnt unlock until down shift either. Actually i think the first downshift is the converter unlocking. Have you changed the fuel filter. Thats usually the number 1 thing for less power, expecially on a diesel. Hope i helped a little



Mine will stay on overnight. I've left the radio on overnight several times...good thing it's got 2 batteries, lol. The fuel filter only has about 15 thousand miles on it so it should be okay.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 13, 2010)

cjnspecial said:


> Mine will stay on overnight. I've left the radio on overnight several times...good thing it's got 2 batteries, lol. The fuel filter only has about 15 thousand miles on it so it should be okay.



WHAT???

It could very well be the fuel filter in 50 miles.. A cheap fix. If it may not be the filter, then keep the old one. Then you are out nothing. I have had fuel lines go bad on the inside and plug a filter FAST.

I think there are two types of systems, some filter all the fuel, and some filter only what is being burned.

Good Luck.

Now if you know why the electric 4x4 needs resetting all the time, Lemme know.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 13, 2010)

Dp tuner might be able to help you. dp-tuner.com is their website. He does custom tuning on a lot of trucks. The fuel filter might be clogged. I would change it as to eliminate it.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 13, 2010)

After just coming out of winter, I would be changing the fuel filter, more potential for water being in the fuel, you never know when you get dirty fuel.
I've went 30k miles and I've went 5k before changing a filter. Sounds like you need to find another dealer or a shop that specializes in diesels.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 13, 2010)

cjnspecial said:


> Mine will stay on overnight. I've left the radio on overnight several times...good thing it's got 2 batteries, lol. The fuel filter only has about 15 thousand miles on it so it should be okay.



The power issue may be in the tuning, since it happened after the computer reflash. The injector timing may be off(computer controled) Does it still start fine?


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 13, 2010)

go to the ford truck board and post your qestions under the 7.3 powerstoke
forum.
A lot of good info about ford trucks there...

http://www.ford-trucks.com


----------



## cjnspecial (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think it's the filter because it runs decent with the MAP sensor unplugged. If it was the filter, it would run like crap with the map sensor plugged in or unplugged. It's almost like the the ECM isn't reading the map sensor readings correctly. Maybe they programmed my truck to 99.5 specs instead of early 99 specs...seems like they are different.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2010)

There were a few differences in the 99 to 99.5. The turbo compressor wheel is different. I don't know if the programming would change much as they were rated at the same power. I think who ever did the flash messed something up.


----------



## Ten_Bucks (Aug 20, 2010)

Check out this site. They will help you out.

http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/

Scott


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 20, 2010)

I have completely gone thru the entire fuel system. I know it intimately.

Rather easy to fix once you understand it.

PS My truck didn't seem to run at the 'dealer recommended' 50 - 55 pounds fuel cap pressure. Runs fine at 70.


----------



## KD57 (Aug 20, 2010)

You can get a plugged filter w/ one tank of bad fuel, but I think it was in the re-flash. I learned long ago, if the truck is running fine, do not let a dealer re-flash it. It usually causes more problems than you originally had. Here is another good source of info for diesels. 

http://www.thedieselgarage.com/forums/


----------



## Biker Dude (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not a guru but I have worked on lots of powerstrokes. There are 2 computers that control a PS, the ECM and the IDM (injector drive module) and as far as I know the GEM controls door locks, cruise control, etc. but has nothing to do with the way the engine runs. How much oil pressure is the high pressure oil pump putting out at idle? Are there any engine codes stored in the ECM? What is the reading from the EBP (exhaust back pressure) sensor? What is the reading of the MAP sensor relative to the BARO sensor?


----------



## Peacock (Aug 26, 2010)

The first thing that I'd do is change the oil. If the anti-foaming agents break down a PS may run like crap or die. If you had a way to check ICP pressure at idle and under load that would tell you quite a bit. It'd also be nice to see what the IPR is doing under load.

Have you checked your battery saver relay? Try swapping it with another.

The 4R100 trans should lock up in 3rd gear and remain locked up until a downshift to 3rd. If it really is staying locked up then the TCC solenoid or valve are likely culprits. The 4R100 has a nasty reputation of sending debris into the valvebody where it wreaks havoc.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 26, 2010)

Go here...

http://www.intellidog.com/dieselmann/home.html

When I had my 1995 7.3L PSD, and my 2006 6.0L PSD... this cat was invaluable with his knowledge of the PSD's... 

He has a forum too where you can ask him questions.

Gary


----------



## ZeroJunk (Aug 27, 2010)

Ford Truck Enthusiast is another good forum.

I had a problem with my Powerstroke and the dealer couldn't figure it out.
Somebody on that forum told me what the problem was and the Ford part numbers to fix it. I told the dealer and they replaced the parts. Fixed it under warranty.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 27, 2010)

There is a lot of VERY good dealer techs out there. Most dealers just don't have enough diesel traffic to get good at diag.

I understand why a lot of dealers and their techs get a bad rap. Many are just lazy. As a former Ford dealer tech, now Honda, I've never met a tech in the aftermarket that seemed to be anything worthwhile. It goes both ways.


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 30, 2010)

As stated before. It sounds like the ECM. Could be a partially stuck EBPV. You are supposed to drain your fuel filter every 5K and change it at 15K.


----------



## dellwas (Aug 30, 2010)

And this one too:

www.oilburners.net



Ten_Bucks said:


> Check out this site. They will help you out.
> 
> http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/
> 
> Scott


----------



## cambertoes (Sep 15, 2010)

*PowerStroke*

*re: **powerstroke diesel*

this is my first diesel truck that I've ever had and I'll tell you what, I will never not own another powerstroke engine.


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 15, 2010)

cambertoes said:


> *re: **powerstroke diesel*
> 
> this is my first diesel truck that I've ever had and I'll tell you what, I will never not own another powerstroke engine.



Care to explain why, and which one you own? Do your two negatives make a positive?


----------



## cjnspecial (Sep 15, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted but have either fixed or figured out all the issues except for the torque converter. 

1. Torque converter won't unlock from overdrive until downshift.
Pending***The ECU( New or old one) is not signalling the transmission to unlock the TC until the speed drops below 35mph, even if i tap on the break pedal. The ECU is getting the signal that the brake is being applied. 

2. Windshield wipers and radio still work with key turned off.
Fuse Box is bad

3. Engine has no power. I can unplug the map sensor and it runs a lot better but still doesn't make the same power as it used to. I swapped the map sensor with a known good one and it still ran like crap. 

This was tricky....
a. Replaced the Under Valve Cover Harnesses. The insulation for one of the injector haness connectors was cracked on the under valve cover harness. The truck would pass the injector buzz and the KOER test fine and only act up while going down the road. 
b. Rebuilt the Fuel Pressure Regulator. The seat was pinched and caused it to stick shut or partially open at various times. 
c. New ECU. I updated it to a newer (2001)version with better fuel maps and shift settings. Apparently the early 99 computers get swapped out a lot because they are "dogs."


----------



## cambertoes (Sep 20, 2010)

*PowerStroke*

*re: **powerstroke*

You know I love my powerstroke but once I put a programmer on this beast it just got insane.


----------



## sawkiller (Sep 23, 2010)

cambertoes said:


> *re: **powerstroke diesel*
> 
> this is my first diesel truck that I've ever had and I'll tell you what, I will never not own another powerstroke engine.



Just because you ended up with one that had some issues to work out don't hold it against the whole breed! The 7.3 is a fine engine and an almost bulletproof design that set a standard for diesel design for many years.


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 24, 2010)

What direction do engines turn in Australia?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## olyman (Sep 25, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> Just because you ended up with one that had some issues to work out don't hold it against the whole breed! The 7.3 is a fine engine and an almost bulletproof design that set a standard for diesel design for many years.



got that right--and the 6.9 was the start of it, when gm was producing their usual junk---


----------

